# Is my horse a good mover?



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Definitely a better mover, at the canter, than my mare. It looks like maybe he's leaning on your hands and not fully using his butt to power forward. 
I wouldn't consider him a bad mover.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Is this a horse that you are selling or buying? Just wondered as he is listed in Des Moines, and you are based in Indiana, but then I'm an English Canadian, I know nothing of your geography:wink:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I like him. I don't jump, so hard to judge him , but he's even. Really rythmic and even striding. He looks like he's pretty well balanced, too, since he doesn't struggle with the jumps and never seems to speed up/slow down. He looks like the kind of horse that makes the rider look their best.


----------



## karalaughtrack (Nov 2, 2013)

Golden Horse said:


> Is this a horse that you are selling or buying? Just wondered as he is listed in Des Moines, and you are based in Indiana, but then I'm an English Canadian, I know nothing of your geography:wink:


I bought him in november, he is mine  this was a few years ago.. he used to live in des moines iowa


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Its hard to tell but looks like he has a long back. I would like to see him extend his length of stride and reach further under him self but he was very consistent and steady. This is more than likely a training issue that he could improve upon.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

How does he do in the under saddle classes?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

He looks like a lovely little schoolmaster, goes around very nicely!
He is very much on the forehand though, I'd be feeling a little nervous if he wasn't so honest, that he wouldn't make the jumps as he has a lot of weight on his front legs.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I think he's gorgeous


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

I like him, but he is seriously on the forehand and lacking empulsion over the fences. Beautiful boy


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I think he's... decent. Not horrible, but room for improvement. The rider isn't helping in the vid. He's going around all on the forehand which doesn't allow him to reach through his shoulder. I think the potential is there for a nice mover. He'll certainly be lighter and more adjustable once off his forehand. 

BTW.... he's gorgeous and if you don't want him I'll gladly relieve you of your atrocious mover.


----------



## karalaughtrack (Nov 2, 2013)

Chickenoverlord said:


> I like him, but he is seriously on the forehand and lacking empulsion over the fences. Beautiful boy


sorry i feel stupid asking this but what does "lacking empulsion" and "seriously on the forehand" mean?? I'm so sorry but i dont know


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Chickenoverlord said:


> I like him, but he is seriously on the forehand and lacking empulsion over the fences. Beautiful boy


I agree, but other than that I LOVE him. On the forehand means he is putting all of his weight on his front end. Lacking impulsion means he isn't "powering" himself well. It's actually a term we use in dressage. He looks like from the girth forward he is working really hard but his back end is just "along for the ride" and only doing enough to get over the jumps. 

If this were my horse, i would do some dressage work with him. It will teach him to free the shoulders and engage the hind end. I seriously think this horse would just EXPLODE in the show ring after really learning to use himself as it's obvious that he is very athletic even when he isn't using his body efficiently. He has so much potential to go much further than he is already going.


----------

